# Sylvan Lake (Oakland Co.) access



## Big T (Jun 13, 2006)

Is there anyway to access Sylvan Lake (Oakland County) other than the City park launch off of the Clinton River?
Can you access it through Cass Lake?
In my review of maps there is a small waterway that connects Cass to Otter/Sylan but I'm not sure if it is navigable by boat.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Big T said:


> Is there anyway to access Sylvan Lake (Oakland County) other than the City park launch off of the Clinton River?
> Can you access it through Cass Lake?
> In my review of maps there is a small waterway that connects Cass to Otter/Sylan but I'm not sure if it is navigable by boat.


The river is the only one I know of. The waterway between Cass and Sylvan has a dam. Be a little cautious at that park, some "questionable" characters (druggies and such) like to frequent it.


----------



## Big T (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the response. I noticed some undesirables hanging out when vistsed the launch Thursday afternoon.
I hear the lake is a good smallmouth fishery and want to try it, but not at a cost of having my truck/trailer vandalized or stolen.
I guess it's back to Orchard or Cass Lake in my search for smallmouths.


----------



## Jefferson (Sep 3, 2008)

Big T said:


> thanks for the response. I noticed some undesirables hanging out when vistsed the launch Thursday afternoon.
> I hear the lake is a good smallmouth fishery and want to try it, but not at a cost of having my truck/trailer vandalized or stolen.
> I guess it's back to Orchard or Cass Lake in my search for smallmouths.


Big T - the smallmouth fishing on St. Clair has been quite good for a few weeks. Lots of good sized fish, though most guys are picking them up fishing with minnows for perch.


----------



## Big T (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Jefferson. I'm planning a trip to LSC in October to combine a smallmouth/muskie outing. For now I wanted to stay in the northern Oakland county area.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

You can pay 10 bucks and launch at the oakland county boat club, but you cant park your trailer there.


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

hey matt i would be willing to that! wheres is the oakland county boat club at? i live near cass lake rd and cass elizabeth lake rd.


----------



## Big T (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe you have to go through a residential area. Orchard Lake to Pontiac Drive north and east on Ferndale Street.


----------

